
Can we count users without uniquely identifying them? - mbrubeck
http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2010/08/can-we-count-users-without-uniquely.html
======
ithkuil
can this technique be used also to anonymously track unique users of a given
web site?

It the browser implements an autoincrement cookie could that solve the
anonymousness issues for end users while providing meaningful statistics for
site owners?

Or the web scenario imposes some other requirements?

